# Wanting to expand collection



## Amynickid (May 27, 2014)

Okay so I am living at home still, yet wanting to expand collection. How do I lets say.... buy another enclosure, and python and everthing else. and hide it from family ahhahah?


----------



## black_headed_mon (May 27, 2014)

move out


----------



## reptilezac (May 27, 2014)

Amynickid said:


> Okay so I am living at home still, yet wanting to expand collection. How do I lets say.... buy another enclosure, and python and everthing else. and hide it from family ahhahah?


 i tried that with a children python i wanted one for years and well she found it yesterday . . . .


----------



## Amynickid (May 27, 2014)

how did that go? how didnt she find the rats?


----------



## reptilezac (May 27, 2014)

Amynickid said:


> how did that go? how didnt she find the rats?


Lets say it didnt go down well needed to find a new spot and no rats only pinkies i told her it was for my ridge-tailed monitor so she was cool about them.


----------



## Jacknife (May 27, 2014)

Amynickid said:


> Okay so I am living at home still, yet wanting to expand collection. How do I lets say.... buy another enclosure, and python and everthing else. and hide it from family ahhahah?



You're 19. Be a responsible adult, get a job you can support yourself on and get your own place and have all the animals you want. Like most of us here have.


----------



## Gizmo101 (May 27, 2014)

I moved out, bought a house and then bought three dogs and another snake!! I'm still trying to get my other snake back off my rents with little success atm, and they didn't even want her in the first place!!
But anyways moral to the story moved out and have what you want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speighty (May 27, 2014)

My parents words when I was a kid "You AND a snake can not live in this house." 15 years later (husband tried that on too... Lol) 26 Pythons later - including the one beside the bed that my husband coos over... (actually I only have 25 cos One is "his"...) I'm glad I didn't try to hide one all those years ago lol. I don't even have to hide when I get something new or how.much.it costs now.. Even Dad (he of the no pythons) has taken a genuine interest. So good luck it Will happen!


----------



## reptilezac (May 28, 2014)

I don't think replying with "move out" is the way to go as it isnt that easy to just move out maybe she is at uni/tafe or don't have the funds? she asked for help with expanding her collection.


----------



## andynic07 (May 28, 2014)

I think move out is the best solution, much better than lying to your family or your partner @reptilezac. There is only a few legal and moral options and they are move out , convince your family or don't get one. I think that the younger generation is a "I want it now" generation, you have to learn to wait for things that you want.


----------



## reptilezac (May 28, 2014)

[MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] yes that is true mate but what I'm getting at is that she would know that she might have to wait she is asking for help as in ideas that she could maybe use on her parents to let her expand but you do have a good point there mate maybe just wait.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 28, 2014)

Just get it and when they ask just make out its always been there and maybe they hadnt noticed?

On the subject of moving out, stay at your parents as long as either of you can stand it, trust me I left home really early and it have always regretted it, not having the crucial support living at home provides at your age can effect your life greatly.


----------



## andynic07 (May 28, 2014)

My suggestion with convincing your parents is asking why they are against it and logically try to debate the point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo101 (May 28, 2014)

Or just ask, they can only say no.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawra (May 28, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> You're 19. Be a responsible adult, get a job you can support yourself on and get your own place and have all the animals you want. Like most of us here have.



+1
[MENTION=38711]Amynickid[/MENTION] you're obviously not going to live at home forever and I wouldn't suggest accumulating more dependants until you are not one yourself.


----------



## Native_EWD (May 29, 2014)

GeckoJosh said:


> Just get it and when they ask just make out its always been there and maybe they hadnt noticed?
> 
> On the subject of moving out, stay at your parents as long as either of you can stand it, trust me I left home really early and it have always regretted it, not having the crucial support living at home provides at your age can effect your life greatly.



This is the best advice on this thread, it could be the difference between buying and renting for the rest of your life IMO.


----------



## Amynickid (May 31, 2014)

im a tattooing apprentice, if you had any idea how hard that industry is you wouldnt have commented. and i work at a night club for alternate people.

- - - Updated - - -

I know what its like to wait for things. Not a spoilt brat. Who says i was going to do it, it was a question, advice if i did do it.


----------



## noved (May 31, 2014)

tell them you won it in a lucky draw at the pet shop ,but give them a bit of notice to get used to the idea...


----------



## pinefamily (May 31, 2014)

Have you raised the idea with your parents? As said before, try discussing it with them, and find out why they feel the way the do. Once you know that, then you can offer alternatives.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 1, 2014)

As you are 19 and supposedly a responsible young adult , you could always just respect the wishes of your parents who house and probably feed you and Not get it 
.
.

As you are 19 and supposedly a responsible young adult , you probably don't care what your parents think so either go and buy it and keep it in your room and deal with the consequences or LEAVE . Both of these will annoy your parents but as you are 19 you probably don't really care what they want or think .
.
Our daughter had her bedroom snake bought for her by me , and out of spite has taken NO interest in it at all ,but demands that my wife's first snake is hers and will take it when she moves out 
( This is NOT a personal attack -- just a glimpse of my reality )


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 1, 2014)

Amynickid said:


> im a tattooing apprentice, if you had any idea how hard that industry is you wouldnt have commented. and i work at a night club for alternate people.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I know what its like to wait for things. Not a spoilt brat. Who says i was going to do it, it was a question, advice if i did do it.


My advice would be stay at home and either ask your parents why they do not want you get a snake so you know what is the best way to convince them otherwise or wait the year or two for when you have your own place. A year or two is a small fraction of your lifetime.


----------



## wokka (Jun 1, 2014)

What is their reason for not wanting you to get more animals?


----------



## Rlpreston (Jun 1, 2014)

I've noticed this subject has been posted a few times before and there can be no advice without knowing WHY you think your family wouldn't agree to the expansion.

There's no real prospect for 'hiding' it and, coming from both a mum and former teenager, sneaking/lying about it is hardly likely to benefit you in this situation or any other going forward. 

If it's a matter of convincing them, only you know your family well enough to say for sure what will work (at least I had my olds pretty well figured out by 19). In the end though if there is a reason they wouldn't approve then that's that, I wasn't allowed anything other that a cat while I was at home (despite all my whinging!) and just had to wait until I moved out.


----------



## wokka (Jun 1, 2014)

Many parents know the capabilities of their kids better than the kids themselves, who may look at things through rose coloured glasses.


----------

